# What do you call shoes that fly?



## keiani (Dec 4, 2012)

What do you call shoes that (mechanically, somehow, not magically) make you fly? I keep wanting to say jetpack shoes but that doesn't seem right, nor does rocket shoes or hover shoes. Thoughts?


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Dec 4, 2012)

I believe such devises are typically called "rocket boots."


----------



## Mindfire (Dec 4, 2012)

I've heard them called rocket boots. But that only works if they're actually boots. For shoes in general... i think rocket shoes is your best bet.

*EDIT: Ninja'd!*


----------



## keiani (Dec 4, 2012)

Hmmm, thanks! Maybe rocket shoes wasn't rolling off the tongue because I was trying to find "boots" instead of "shoes."


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Dec 4, 2012)

Mindfire said:


> I've heard them called rocket boots. But that only works if they're actually boots.



Not _necessarily_. If they started out as boots but evolved into shoes over time, the "boot" designation can be vestigial. Kinda like how "car" originally meant a kind of chariot, or modern cannons are still called that even though they are very different from actual old-timey cannons.


----------



## Phietadix (Dec 4, 2012)

It really would depend on how they work. If they are rocket powered, then rocket boots sound good. But what if they use magnets or an anti-gravity device? Then rocket boots doesn't really fit.


----------



## Mindfire (Dec 4, 2012)

Phietadix said:


> It really would depend on how they work. If they are rocket powered, then rocket boots sound good. But what if they use magnets or an anti-gravity device? Then rocket boots doesn't really fit.



In that case they'd be maglev or anti-gravity boots, respectively.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 4, 2012)

Well, Adidas have called them JS Wings. (I doubt they actually fly though).


----------



## Penpilot (Dec 4, 2012)

Flying + shoes = Foos
Jet + Shoes = .... err... that won't work.... lets skip this one. 
Rocket + Shoes = Roos 
Gravity + Shoes = Goos

Flying + Sneakers = Freakers
Jet + Sneakers = Jeakers 
Rocket + Sneakers = Reakers 
Gravity + Sneakers = Geakers 

I'll stop now... but you get the idea


----------



## Phietadix (Dec 4, 2012)

Penpilot said:


> Flying + shoes = Foos
> Jet + Shoes = .... err... that won't work.... lets skip this one.
> Rocket + Shoes = Roos
> Gravity + Shoes = Goos
> ...



That just doesn't sound right. Besides some of those are real words.


----------



## keiani (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank you! I had not decided how they worked but anti-gravity boots are sounding more enticing than rockets. Aaand now I want a pair of JS wings, haha (or some more Icarian sandals?)


----------



## Saigonnus (Dec 4, 2012)

Penpilot said:


> Flying + shoes = Foos
> Jet + Shoes = .... err... that won't work.... lets skip this one.
> Rocket + Shoes = Roos
> Gravity + Shoes = Goos
> ...



Jet + Shoes = Shets? i.e. shoes with jets 

You could also consider naming them after the person/persons that invented/created them within your story. Don's Flying flip-flops or "He put on his shoes of Icarus and headed out the door, winging his way to work."


----------



## Rullenzar (Dec 5, 2012)

Am I the only one that saw this and immediately thought --------> ZOOM ZOOM BOOTS


----------



## Phietadix (Dec 5, 2012)

Rullenzar said:


> Am I the only one that saw this and immediately thought --------> ZOOM ZOOM BOOTS



To me that sounds more like boots that make you faster than boots that make you fly.


----------



## wordwalker (Dec 5, 2012)

I'd call them Air Gordons --but only when writing Flash fiction.


----------



## Daichungak (Aug 12, 2013)

wordwalker said:


> I'd call them Air Gordons --but only when writing Flash fiction.



Hey-0!  This had me laughing.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Aug 13, 2013)

I want a pair....


----------



## wordwalker (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm afraid the shoes are sold out. Could I interest you in a belt?


----------



## xcodeex (Aug 14, 2013)

Flying slippers!


----------



## Svrtnsse (Aug 14, 2013)

In the big space battle in the Return of the Jedi one of the space ships is supposed to actually be a tennis shoe. It could be an urban legend as I've never actually spotted it myself.


----------



## wordwalker (Aug 14, 2013)

Or so you think. _These aren't the shoes you're looking for._


----------



## Filk (Aug 14, 2013)

Star- or cloud-steppers.


----------

